# Who works in IT?



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Having been around for a little while now, it's become quite obvious to me that there are loads of owners who work in IT!  I, for one, am in the industry...so I'll start.

My name is Andy, and I'm a financial IT consultant.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

I was with IBM for 30 years as an IT consultant (also hardware/ software engineering) but decided to try something else. Now I work for myself doing Internet / web stuff etc.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I work for an IT service provider, as a Disaster Recovery Manager for a financial client

Been in IT since the early 90's doing the whole PC support > Server support > Support manager > Security Manager > DR manager thing.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I do IT recruitment


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a Test Manager..looking for a new contract in the New Year if anyone has anything...in London


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Yep,

Strat Analyst. Specialise in Voice Infrastructure.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

IS/IT Analyst.
Been in my current job for almost 10 years.
Now about to go part-time to concentrate more on writing music.

Rogue


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Fraid so. Work for a software company, salesy stuff


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Senior IT Technician for the North Nottingham NHS Trust, for just over 3 years. Spent 3 years in the hell hole that is the PC World telephone call centre before that.

Nick


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Nem said:


> Spent 3 years in the hell hole that is the PC World telephone call centre before that.
> 
> Nick


How many times did you tell people to turn the power on first? :lol: :lol:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Work for invesment bank in IT change & configuration management.

I hate my job!!!


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

rballtt said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Spent 3 years in the hell hole that is the PC World telephone call centre before that.
> ...


You will love this, before my current role I was a project manager, we were rolling out some new software across a call centre, so the following morning we were providing some support in case of issues. I got advised that one of reps PC wouldn't even boot up, this was pretty concening so I went to investigate myself.

I shit you not, the rep was sat there at a desk which only had a keyboard and a monitor. There was no PC. The dumb bitch was sat there turning the monitor on and off and had actually raised a problem log :lol: :lol: :lol:

I just turned around and walked away.... not much you can say to that.


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Lock_Stock said:


> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Yeah I've heard of stories like that. We have a PM here who complained that his screen didn't work..turns out he forgot to turn it on and blamed someone else for turning it off after he'd gone home!!! We still give him stick for it! :roll:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

clived said:


> Fraid so. Work for a software company, salesy stuff


A little known software company, right?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Law firm, Head of IT and somedays wanting a job where you put round blocks in round holes and nothing more!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Head of ICT in a comprehensive school


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sort of - work for a company who distribute and support Network test & measurement and security equipment. Propeller-head Central round here :lol: If any of you IT bods need any of the above with some of the best pre/post support in the industry, give me a call - www.phoenixdatacom.com  (Yep - I'm in Marketing :roll: :wink: )

Also do a bit of the IT/Network support and most of the desktop support here (for my sins).


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm a Technical Trainer in IT, currently specialising on VMware ESX/VirtualCenter and other complimentary virtualisation technologies.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

How come you all sound relatively sensible then? :? 
More to the point, why is it that all the geeky, socially-inept snot-nosed twats in the universe seem to work for my IT support? :evil:

Furthermore, why is it more 'modern' for me to have to phone a helpline in Aberdeen (from Swansea!) just so that they can tell me they can't fix my system remotely, then they email a guy 1 floor down to come up and see my PC? :roll:

(end of Friday's IT rant - I feel better now!  )


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Also a former IBMer 
SAP Consultant, Oracle/SQL DBA on Windows/Unix and Zos 
All things comms and infrastructure too.

You cant grep dead trees.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Infrastructure consultant on AD/Exchange/security working as a contractor.

Technical training and ex-MS staff.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Progress was......IT Support > Manager > Windows Server Planner for all our UK sites (400 serversish). Mostly enjoyable and still a hobby on the side to!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> More to the point, why is it that all the geeky, socially-inept snot-nosed twats in the universe seem to work for my IT support?


They work for mine too


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm up to my neck in it most days


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Yeah I am an IT project manager, last few years been spent in large scale Joint Venture projects, more recently been working in Infrastructure and procurement for Financial Servs client base.

I NEED A NEW JOB - as I work with no career prospects at all, well not unless i bump someone off - so if anyone knows any PM / procurement opportunities let me know


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Oracle Developer 6 and c/unix analyst programmer in a large energy co.

Based in App. support so I am stuck between whining users and snotty know it all developers/system testers. :roll:


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

I am a Systems Architect for a well known global Logistics company that have white and orange lorries and planes, delivery vans etc. specialising in the design and implementation of Microsoft, Active Directory and Citrix


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

ronin said:


> Law firm, Head of IT and somedays wanting a job where you put round blocks in round holes and nothing more!


Same here, on both counts!


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Infrastructure Manager (because nobody wanted to do it) 

Specialising in Servers and Storage, DR. VMware ESX is my main speciality and interest mainly because its so easy and makes me save the company loads of money 

I work for a company with a blue and yellow logo who sponsor the new stand at the Oval Cricket ground!

Dan


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

And have SAP. :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I sort of work in IT

if broadcast engineering counts :? I do work with

SQL/Exhange/fibre storage/Geevs and other boring stuff :roll:


----------

